# Bonne année 2022



## Lio70 (31 Décembre 2021)

Ce bon vieux Lio vit toujours et vous le prouve en vous présentant ses meilleurs voeux de santé et de liberté pour la nouvelle année.

La choucroute du Nouvel An est déjà préparée et mangée car on s'emmerdait un peu avec ma femme.
On mange le reste demain... Ce soir, canapés au saumon et oeufs de lompte (j'aime pas le vrai caviar, ils le salent trop) avec une bonne bouteille de champagne car on n'a pas envie de se fouler.

Mais avant, un film pour se mettre en appétit : "Phenomena" de Dario Argento. Et puis "Ténèbres" du même, en fontion des programmes télé. A la télé, justement, ce sera nul comme d'habitude. Et vous, comment passez-vous le réveillon ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Décembre 2021)

Votre bon vieux modofacho lit toujours. Par contre, il attendra demain pour lancer sa tirade de vœux.

Faisez pas les schnocks d'ici là ^^


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2021)

Lio70 a dit:


> comment passez-vous le réveillon ?


Dans mon lit. Auparavant ce sera blinis, tarama, houmous, etc. et saumon fumé. Les agapes c'est pour demain.
Quant à 2022, beuh, tous mes vœux, vieux !


----------



## jeamy (31 Décembre 2021)

Mes bons vœux pour 2022 à toutes et tous. Ce sera une soirée "normale" sans chichis. Ma femme responsable d'une pâtisserie a commencer son travail à 3h00 ce matin et viens de rentrer. Donc dodo et on verra demain.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2021)

Je vais faire comme aCLR et réserver demain matin pour ma tirade de bons voeux qui se limiteront probablement à espérer "la vie d'avant" ...  

Depuis des années, je refuse toutes les invitations pour le réveillon du 31 décembre ... Pour moi, c'est une soirée "sacrée" durant laquelle je retrouve par l'esprit, tous mes chers disparus avec une playlist qui les attire comme des mouches sur le miel ! 

Certain(e)s ne font que passer, d'autres s'installent plus longuement et on est bien ! 

Attention ! Rien de glauque ni de triste ... Mais chaque année, je tiens à leur dire merci pour les moments qu'on a partagés ensemble, leur avouer ma fierté de les avoir connus et leur assurer de mon amour indéfectible ! 

Mes poilus sont autour de moi, attentifs à tout ce que se passe, car, mais vous le savez, les chats sont des mediums extraordinaires ... Bon à part Pistache peut-être, déjà abruti par l'herbe à chats et le jus de thon qui coule à flots ! 

Bref, une excellente soirée en perspective pleine de douceur et d'amour ... ce que je vous souhaite également ! 

A demain ! Je vous aime, bande de nases !  ...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2022)

On va faire dans l'original... Mes meilleurs vœux à toute la communauté de MacGé, vous souhaitant une année 2022 aussi bonne que possible.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonne année et bon covid à tous.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonne année 2022 et bonne santé à tout le monde sauf à lui :







​


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonne année à tous.


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bonne année 2022 et bonne santé à tout le monde sauf à lui :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme dit le proverbe : 
2021, chouette, le vaccin !
2022, virus adieu !

C'est ce que je nous souhaite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2022)

Aux personnes que j'apprécie, que j'aime et que je côtoie ici, je souhaite une année 2022 sans covid, sans violence, baignée dans la douceur de vivre, la santé et l'amour avec un grand A ... ...  

Aux emmerdeurs, je ne souhaite rien, à part une bonne chiasse fulgurante au moment le moins opportun !


----------



## touba (1 Janvier 2022)

Aux personnes que j'apprécie, que j'aime et que je côtoie ici, je souhaite une élection présidentielle 2022 sans covid, sans violence, baignée dans la douceur de vivre, la santé et l'amour avec un grand A ... ...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2022)

Cher(e)s ami(e)s...

Donc;, voilà une nouvelle et derniere année (C' est la fin, faut dire les choses) qui commence,. 
Avec des contaminations par centaines de milliers, et dizaines de millions bientot, les hopitaux qui vont s'effondrer, puis la société qui va s"effondrer, l'argent vaudrat plus rien, la famine guettera... Et c' est donc sur ce, que je vous souhaite a tous ube joyeuse année 2022 (Qui sera donc, la dernière , je le rappelle).

(Sinon , a tout hasard, si quelqu'un aurait quelques cachets de prozac a vendre... J' achete!!!!)


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Aux personnes que j'apprécie, que j'aime et que je côtoie ici, je souhaite une élection présidentielle 2022 sans covid, sans violence, baignée dans la douceur de vivre, la santé et l'amour avec un grand A ... ...


*En même temps*, l'élection présidentielle, hein ...


patlek a dit:


> Cher(e)s ami(e)s...
> 
> Donc;, voilà une nouvelle et derniere année (C' est la fin, faut dire les choses) qui commence,.
> Avec des contaminations par centaines de milliers, et dizaines de millions bientot, les hopitaux qui vont s'effondrer, puis la société qui va s"effondrer, l'argent vaudrat plus rien, la famine guettera... Et c' est donc sur ce, que je vous souhaite a tous ube joyeuse année 2022 (Qui sera donc, la dernière , je le rappelle).
> ...


Cancer incurable ?


----------



## Neyres (1 Janvier 2022)

Je souhaite le meilleur aux emmerdeurs en tout genre, en espérant que 2022  les rendra moins emmerdeurs, chiants, pénibles, etc ...

Big hug à toutes et tous


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> (C' est la fin, faut dire les choses)


----------



## mokuchley (1 Janvier 2022)

bonne année a toutes et a tous

pour que ce forum dure un an de plus....


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2022)

mokuchley a dit:


> bonne année a toutes et a tous
> 
> pour que ce forum dure un an de plus....


Et surtout ... qu'on nous supprime pas La Terrasse ! (*ils* en sont capables sous prétexte de jauge, de restrictions sanitaires, de rentabilité, ...)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2022)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Et surtout ... qu'on nous supprime pas La Terrasse ! (*ils* en sont capables sous prétexte de jauge, de restrictions sanitaires, de rentabilité, ...)




Mais non, mais non...

C'est une terrasse sacrée, ici...
Depuis qu'un grand gourou y a pratiqué je ne sais trop quels rites secrets, ce lieu est devenu un sanctuaire...

Même en cas des pires menaces, tu pourras toujours venir à la Terrasse. 

Bon, enfin, en gros.


----------



## aCLR (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonne année les gars !


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonne année les gars !


Où sont les femmes ?


----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Où sont les femmes ?




Elles ont peur de nous, le geek a mauvaise réputation...

Et il y a l'étendue de nos connaissances informatiques qui peut effrayer....

Moi, je suis tout pret à les accueillir... régler leurs problèmes d' os X ...






Je suis là; fidèle au poste....mesdemoiselles...

(Si c' est la moustache qui pose probleme, je veux bien la raser)


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis là; fidèle au poste....mesdemoiselles...


Je ne suis pas une demoiselle mais tu m’émoustilles. Bouge pas. J’arrive !



boninmi a dit:


> Où sont les femmes ?


Mais non, comme ça :


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2022)

Bonne année pas virtuelle à tous mes amis virtuels de Macgé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Aux emmerdeurs, je ne souhaite rien, à part une bonne chiasse fulgurante au moment le moins opportun !


 ... Justice immanente ou effet boomerang ??? ... 

Tidju ! Je crois avoir sérieusement emmerdé quelqu'un aujourd'hui !!!  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Justice immanente ou effet boomerang ??? ...


Pas de souci : une dose de pastis (sans eau ni glace) avalée cul sec !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> avalée cul sec !


ça c'est impossible pour le moment !!!!!!  ...


----------



## patlek (3 Janvier 2022)

Les moules étaient pas fraiches....


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2022)




----------

